# Microsoft will 26 Lücken am kommenden Patchday schließen



## Newsfeed (5 Februar 2010)

Die neue Lücke im Internet Explorer gehört nicht dazu, dafür schließen die Redmonder die nach 17 Jahren gefundene Privilege-Escalation-Lücke in der Virtual DOS Machine.

Weiterlesen...


----------

